# Where to get applewood and cherrywood local?



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

I've tried ace, home depot, lowes, walmart, Safeway,king soopers.



Should I try gander mountain?



Or just buy online? (if so where?)



Thanks

Chips, not chunks.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Since i don't know where you live, I cannot make any local suggestions for purchases. You might try asking some gardeners or folks who cut down trees, they might be able to steer you in the right direction. Do you have a local BBQ/grill business in town? They might know. You can buy online from several sources, Ibut  can't give you a referral because I don't know where you ;live.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

NVM, just ordered some from amazon, 4$ for 3lbs. + free 2nd day ship.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 6, 2010)

Colorado here.

Thornton (north denver)
 

Thanks for getting back to me.
 


richoso1 said:


> Since i don't know where you live, I cannot make any local suggestions for purchases. You might try asking some gardeners or folks who cut down trees, they might be able to steer you in the right direction. Do you have a local BBQ/grill business in town? They might know. You can buy online from several sources, Ibut  can't give you a referral because I don't know where you ;live.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok, these folks are in Washington, near Yakima. I have dealt with them in the past, and they have great customer service. Prompt delivery, many choices, and they answer the phone ready to help you out. I don't refer any business that I haven't dealt with in a positive manner.  http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok  

It's all good my friend.


----------



## nwdave (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey, English Bulldog, you got a neighbor in Thorton who is a member of this site.  His handle escapes me but he's a frequent poster.  Perhaps you and he can hook up and get some leads from him.  I know my son-in-law who lives in Parker, was lead to a contact on Craigslist Denver, who was selling various wood sticks in very acceptable forms ( I saw them when I was there in August).  I'll root around and see if I can dig up a name for you.  I got the impression he's on the Patriot BBQTeam.  Be patient, we've got your back.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks man, that sounds great.

I only need small quantities.  (5lbs per wood type.)

Looking forward to hearing back from you.

 


NWDave said:


> Hey, English Bulldog, you got a neighbor in Thorton who is a member of this site.  His handle escapes me but he's a frequent poster.  Perhaps you and he can hook up and get some leads from him.  I know my son-in-law who lives in Parker, was lead to a contact on Craigslist Denver, who was selling various wood sticks in very acceptable forms ( I saw them when I was there in August).  I'll root around and see if I can dig up a name for you.  I got the impression he's on the Patriot BBQTeam.  Be patient, we've got your back.


----------



## english-bulldog (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks man, I just check em out.

They have a nice looking sample pack of pellets.


richoso1 said:


> Ok, these folks are in Washington, near Yakima. I have dealt with them in the past, and they have great customer service. Prompt delivery, many choices, and they answer the phone ready to help you out. I don't refer any business that I haven't dealt with in a positive manner.  http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok
> 
> It's all good my friend.


----------

